# Frage an Flo und Olli von Buffed



## Victor Bender (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal Fragen da ich mir Herr der Ringe Online gekauft habe auf welchem Server ihr spielt =)? Weil so wie ich die Buffed Shows gesehn habe ist auf eurem Server viel los sowohl in PvP und PvE =)))))) Schreibt mal bitte hier rein oder mir eine E-Mail =D


----------



## Kahadan (28. Juni 2008)

...Für sowas benutzt man kein Forum sondern schreibt eine PM 
Solche Beiträge bieten kein Diskusionsgrundlage...außerdem - was macht dieser Beitrag im RP Forum?


/Report


----------



## Nachtmeistee (28. Juni 2008)

Kahadan schrieb:


> ...Für sowas benutzt man kein Forum sondern schreibt eine PM
> Solche Beiträge bieten kein Diskusionsgrundlage...außerdem - was macht dieser Beitrag im RP Forum?
> 
> 
> /Report



Pff... warum? Andere interessieren sich vielleicht auch dafür. Mich würde es auf jedenfall auch wunder nehmen...


----------



## Egooz (28. Juni 2008)

Kahadan schrieb:


> ...Für sowas benutzt man kein Forum sondern schreibt eine PM
> Solche Beiträge bieten kein Diskusionsgrundlage...außerdem - was macht dieser Beitrag im RP Forum?
> 
> 
> /Report



Seh ich auch so. Wenn man den Mods usw inGame hinterher laufen möchte: Per PM fragen. Zumal ich mir schon vorstellen kann, dass sie inGame einfach mal ihre Ruhe haben wollen. 

Geht GM und anderen Mitarbeitern von Turbine/ Codemasters nicht anders (kann man übrigens auf jedes Spiel übertragen).


----------



## Lindri (28. Juni 2008)

ich weiss auf welchem server Flo spielt^^


----------



## Danius (28. Juni 2008)

so gross ist die servervielfallt ja auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (28. Juni 2008)

Das kommt ja noch dazu, alle Server sind gut besucht und aktiv im PvE & PvP.

Zur Serverfrage: Sufu...gibt genug Infos dazu.


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

vergiss es das sagen die
doch in nem offizielem forum nie im leben die könnten sich ingame
vor lauter whispers ned mehr retten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (28. Juni 2008)

Lindri schrieb:


> ich weiss auf welchem server Flo spielt^^



ich auch ^^ ich weis sogar die sippe und spiele sogar auf seinem server aber ich renn ihm nicht hinterher die leute von buffed haben es verdient das man sie ingame in ruhe lässt und sie nicht zuflamed


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. Juni 2008)

Flo hat mir mal erzählt, dass es ihm egal ist, wenn andere wissen, auf welchem Server er spielt, also: Maiar.
Aber wo ist der Sinn?
Alle Server sind gut belebt.
Fühlt ihr euch besser, wenn ihr auf dem selben Server spielt, wie ein buffed-Mensch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremaron (29. Juni 2008)

füllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitrandor (29. Juni 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Flo hat mir mal erzählt, dass es ihm egal ist, wenn andere wissen, auf welchem Server er spielt, also: Maiar.
> Aber wo ist der Sinn?
> Alle Server sind gut belebt.
> Fühlt ihr euch besser, wenn ihr auf dem selben Server spielt, wie ein buffed-Mensch?
> ...



Ne denke ma nich aber für die leute ist es interessant, so wie bei uns auf Azshara wenn da wieder Life was war von Giga aus dann hüpften überall low twinks rum weil die Leute ins Fernsehen wollten. - is numma so.

Wenn da wer spielt der in der Szene und etwas außerhalb bekannt is machts interessanter.


----------



## Dargrimm (19. Juli 2008)

Huhu, 

also ich bin auf Maiar unterwegs. Olli auch ab und an. Zur Zeit aber etwas inaktiv, da viel Anderes vorgeht. Ansonsten: Schreibt, wenn Ihr Spaß habt, zu einem Schwätzchen hab ich immer Lust, wenn ich keine habe sage ich das dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße 

Flo

P.S.: Mainchar: Dargrimm


----------



## Kerindor (19. Juli 2008)

Zu einem solchen hat mein kleiner Hobbit auch immer Lust, der Elb ist da eher zurückhaltend, aber leider leider bist du auf dieser fiesen Parallelwelt die nicht Belegaer ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DawnD (20. Juli 2008)

Hehe   Und ich habe mich immer gefragt wer dieser Wächter denn ist der den Namen eines Buffed Members hat.......wollte den erst anschreiben und zur Sau machen weil ich so unkreative Namen nicht mag :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gut das ich es nicht gemacht habe...


----------



## Monstermax (20. Juli 2008)

Victor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte mal Fragen da ich mir Herr der Ringe Online gekauft habe auf welchem Server ihr spielt =)? Weil so wie ich die Buffed Shows gesehn habe ist auf eurem Server viel los sowohl in PvP und PvE =)))))) Schreibt mal bitte hier rein oder mir eine E-Mail =D



ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigJg (20. Juli 2008)

wenn er es wissen möchte lass ihn doch. man muss dazu keine solcher kommentare machen wie zum beispiel 


> ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen:


 machen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monstermax (20. Juli 2008)

BigJg schrieb:


> wenn er es wissen möchte lass ihn doch. man muss dazu keine solcher kommentare machen wie zum beispiel
> machen oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es tut mir ja leid aber es ging nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Bastian (23. Juli 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> also ich bin auf Maiar unterwegs. Olli auch ab und an. Zur Zeit aber etwas inaktiv, da viel Anderes vorgeht. Ansonsten: Schreibt, wenn Ihr Spaß habt, zu einem Schwätzchen hab ich immer Lust, wenn ich keine habe sage ich das dann
> 
> ...



uahhhhhhh flo ich bin geschockt, warum bist du nicht auf einem rp-server server unterwegs?! hätte geschworen, dass du ein rpler bist, allein schon aufgrund der tatsache wie du hdro im buffedcast gegenüber wow verteidigst, was ja mittlerweile alles andere als ein rp-game ist. grüße von belegaer


----------



## Cyberflips (14. August 2008)

Der schrieb:


> uahhhhhhh flo ich bin geschockt, warum bist du nicht auf einem rp-server server unterwegs?! hätte geschworen, dass du ein rpler bist, allein schon aufgrund der tatsache wie du hdro im buffedcast gegenüber wow verteidigst, was ja mittlerweile alles andere als ein rp-game ist. grüße von belegaer



nee, das Dargrimm alias Flo (oder andersrum?) kein RPler im klassischen Sinn ist, erklärt sich doch aus vielen seiner Aussagen in den Kommentaren. Ich denke mehr so der Session-Spieler mit Hang zum PvP würde ich sagen. Daher auch bestimmt Maiar und eben nicht Belegaer.
Was natürlich nicht bedeuten soll, daß jemand der auf Maiar oder einem anderen "normal" server spielt ndort nicht auch für sich oder mit anderen Rollenspiel betreiben kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Tatsache das er evtl. Hdro gegen WoW verteidigt (Hörensagen, denn ich höre keine buffed-cast) liegt offensichtlich in der Tatsache begtründet, daß er Geschmack hat und anscheinend gerne etwas niveauvoller spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hehe.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (14. August 2008)

Oh, ich verspüre einen Würgreiz..



Dargrimm schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> also ich bin auf Maiar unterwegs. Olli auch ab und an. Zur Zeit aber etwas inaktiv, da viel Anderes vorgeht. Ansonsten: Schreibt, wenn Ihr Spaß habt, zu einem Schwätzchen hab ich immer Lust, wenn ich keine habe sage ich das dann
> 
> ...



Du bist irre..


----------



## Gocu (14. August 2008)

viele wissen schon wo Flo und Oli spielen, ich würde aber sagen lasst sie einfach in Ruhe. Jeder hat ein Recht darauf in Ruhe zu spielen. Flo hat ja selber gesagt er hat auch mal Lust für so Gespräche, aber ich würde ihn in Ruhe lassen wenn er dann sagen würde "Ich hab keine Zeit" oder sowas. Habe sowas bei WoW leider anders erlebt und hoffe das es den Leuten von Buffed nicht auch so geht.


----------



## Aralonus (3. Dezember 2008)

Hehe, diese Diskusionen...

wobei, mich hatts auch ein bisschen interessiert... ;D


----------



## Sibanti (4. Dezember 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Flo hat mir mal erzählt, dass es ihm egal ist, wenn andere wissen, auf welchem Server er spielt, also: Maiar.
> Aber wo ist der Sinn?
> Alle Server sind gut belebt.
> Fühlt ihr euch besser, wenn ihr auf dem selben Server spielt, wie ein buffed-Mensch?
> ...



Ich spiel auch auf Maiar, oh mein Gott, ein Buffed spielt da auch, *erfürchtigaufdenbildschirmkuck*, UND vielleicht bin ich ihm auch schon begegnet, *nundarfichmichnichtmehrwaschen*

Wen interessierts, mich bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Akareon (4. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt... Sind ja auch nur Menschen (keine Halbgötter wie andere vielleicht vermuten - Sry Flo, musste es dir einfach mal so sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), die in ihrer Freizeit vielleicht einwenig abschalten wollen.


----------



## Sonntagshut (4. Dezember 2008)

Naja, ich hoffe dann einfach auf einen Bericht von Flo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er wird nun am eigenen Leibe testen können, wie reif die HdRO Community (bei buffed) wirklich ist ^^
Ich würde ihn, wenn ich nicht aufm andern Server wär, nur ansprechen, wenn er zufällig mal neben mir steht, ansonsten kommt der arme Mensch ja zu nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (4. Dezember 2008)

Was mich interessieren würde, wäre die Frequenz an Ninjainvites "ey dascha der Dargrimm von buffed ey, lad ma ein ey" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akareon (4. Dezember 2008)

Flo könnte ja einmal Berichten, wie es ihm so im Spiel ergeht... Wie voll seine Ignoreliste schon ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Dezember 2008)

Also mich hat noch niemand mit "Ey, der blood von buffed, geil, lad mal ein" genervt.
Dabei bin ich doch auch voll berühmt und toll und so.

Vor allem verkünde ich offen, wie mein Char heißt und auf welchem Server ich spiele. *g*


Denke nicht, dass Flo viel genervt wird, dafür ist die HdRO-Community zu reif.
Dem Großteil ist es einfach _vollkommen_ egal. *g*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. Dezember 2008)

Dich lädt nur keiner ein weil niemand deinen dicken, doofen kleinen Zwerg will :>


----------



## Aurengur (4. Dezember 2008)

poah... wie gemein... *beizwergenabergenerellesproblem*

Die Frage die sich mir immer wieder stellt ist: "Was soll ich mit ihm reden?"

Wenn er mal Gruppe sucht oder sowas, dann würde ich mich wahrscheinlich eher anbieten, weil er für mich kein "Random" ist, aber sonst gäbs da keine irgendwie Ehrfurcht, oder sowas... warum auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Also mich hat noch niemand mit "Ey, der blood von buffed, geil, lad mal ein" genervt.
> Dabei bin ich doch auch voll berühmt und toll und so.
> 
> Vor allem verkünde ich offen, wie mein Char heißt und auf welchem Server ich spiele. *g*
> ...


Gibs zu du bist an Zeiten online, wo kein normaler Mensch online ist. Ich spiel auch auf Morthond und hatte noch keinen Reiz dich anzuschreiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexrahkk (8. Dezember 2008)

na dann halihalo dargrimm. grüße von gift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kennst du mich noch? waren ja in der gleichen sippe!

der kleine hobbit wird dir schon über den weg laufen. gruß und wir sehen uns in der tiefsten ecke von moria 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis dann


----------



## Dargrimm (9. Dezember 2008)

Nexrahkk schrieb:


> na dann halihalo dargrimm. grüße von gift
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Servus Gift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja hab dich gestern gesehn und gedacht "na ob das DER Gift ist?" Von der alten Sippe ist nix mehr über, ich hab sie irgendwann übernommen, der Name wurde zwischendurch geändert und jetzt hätt ich theoretisch ein Sippenhaus mit meinem Twink - nur kein Geld mehr dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Mich schreiben hin und wieder Leute an aber irgendwo eingeladen hat mich noch niemand.
Aber das einige hier keine Ehrfurcht vor meiner göttlichen Präsenz haben, das ist Ketzerei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wartet nur ab, am Tag der Hobbit-Apokalypse erinnere ich mich genau an die Ungläubigen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (9. Dezember 2008)

Also lasst uns mal bitte auf dem Boden der Tatsachen bleiben...

Es gibt offensichtlich Fans von buffedTeammitgliedern (was ja allein nichts schlimmes ist) , allein dieses Gehabe kann man aber keinesfalls den buffedmitarbeitern vorwerfen, und die fanboys können ja gerne autogramme haben wollen usw.,  werden flo usw. sicher nichts gegen haben.
Natürlich sind die keine Halbgötter, und das behaupten sie auch selber mit einer wahrscheinlichkeit von rund 99,9% NICHT.

Was ich dann wieder gut finde ist, dass Flo z.B garnicht auf solche Kommentare eingeht und sie ignoriert... Naja wayne ^^

gruß konti


----------



## Vetaro (9. Dezember 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Aber das einige hier keine Ehrfurcht vor meiner göttlichen Präsenz haben, das ist Ketzerei!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Kontinuum schrieb:


> Natürlich sind die keine Halbgötter, und das behaupten sie auch selber mit einer wahrscheinlichkeit von rund 99,9% NICHT.
> Was ich dann wieder gut finde ist, dass Flo z.B garnicht auf solche Kommentare eingeht und sie ignoriert...



Leute die mehr als Seite 1 lesen = Win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr@naught (9. Dezember 2008)

Solange es keine wöchentlichen Buffed Butterfahrten durchs Auenland mit anschliesendem Rheumadeckenverkauf im Pony in Bree gibt, ist meine Welt auf Maiar noch in Ordnung. Ich hoffe nur, ich habe Dargrimm jetzt auf keine Idee gebracht wie er Geld für sein Sippenhaus zusammen kriegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (11. September 2009)

Ich glaube Flo hatte es schon mal erwähnt wo er spielt oder? *grübel*


----------



## Ferethor (11. September 2009)

Ja und schon mehrere wie -bloodberry- auch, also ist es nun schon längst offen bekannt. Doch was interessiert es denn? Ich würde mich keinen deut besser fühlen, wenn ich auf dem gleichen Server wie FloZwo spielen würde. 

Hab auf meinem Server ja auch eine Berühmtheit! *zu Gocu schiel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Threadnekromantie  )


----------



## FaultierXXL (12. September 2009)

Such dir deinen Server doch alleine aus andere können da nur Tips geben^^
Achja und wenn du nen aktiven Server willst geh auf Morthond die haben immer alle Firstkills und PvP ist da auch besser^^
pvp auf Maiar macht kein Spaß mehr weil die Leute zu punktegeil geworden sind und keiner mehr fairplay betreibt

und warum sollten denn buffedleute halbgötter sein? für mich sind nur die leute halbgötter die meinen warg im kampf besiegen können hehe (und danach den hm weils so lustig ist) und die beiden hat bisher nur einer geschafft (aber nur weil rasende klinge sone eklige range hat) xD

greez von Maiar
Berohir/Sauronswolf


----------



## Telkir (12. September 2009)

Eigentlich bin ich auch davon ausgegangen, dass der Flo woanders spielt, aber dass wir dann doch den gleichen Server gewählt haben, ist ja putzig. 

Inhalt  meines Beitrags: gegen 0 tendierend


----------



## EisblockError (12. September 2009)

Ausserdem: ne pn geht auch, hatte Flo auch nach seinem Server gefragt aber ich treib mich lieber aufm RP rum.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (12. September 2009)

Ich glaube ich bin mit meinen Char gleich Maiar zugewisen worden als ich zu spielen anfing. Aber Spiel nur sehr selten HdRO habs eher mal nur mal anprobiert.

 WoW nimmt sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch, gestenr Abend habe ich aber meinen HdRO Char von 4 auf 7 gelevelt^^ Sehr wenig^^

 Bin aber irgendwie mit meiner Elbe noch nicht so zufrieden. Hab einen Waffenmeister, als Nahkämpfer. Doch will ich diese Nahkampf-Magier-Heiler Mischhung^^

 Frage zu den Tank Chars, kann man die auch als DDler spielen?

 Ich glaube wenn ich ihn mal anschreiben würde, dann eher, das er mir ingame einige Sachen erklärt, weil mit den Chat, da kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, da gibts zwar was neben der Sprechblase, aber das man nie jemanden im SNG was schreiben sieht... Oder ist das egional an Orde gebunden.

 Oder muss ich wie in WoW in einen Suche nach Grp Channel rein. verwundert hat mich mal das ich für nee Q in einen Tunnel muste , ich dachte, muss ich da jetzt alleien in eine Ini rein^^ Weis ja nicht mal ab welchen Lvl die 1. Inis sind^^ 

 Ich denke ich werd mal so spielen und vielleicht mal so frage. Meistens frage ich Spieler denen ich über den Weg laufe... DIe werden sich wohl was denken was für ein Noob ich bin und auch noch WoWler Oh mein Gott^^


----------



## Balthier160 (12. September 2009)

Also ich suche meinen Server nach den Leuten aus, mit denen ich spielen will, also Freunde oder ähnliches. Wenn ich in dem Spiel garkeinen kenne dann einfach per Zufall oder eben RP Server, wenn man RP mag.

Für mich macht es garkeinen Sinn mit jemanden auf einem Server zu spielen den man von einer Internet Seite kennt, außer man kennt ihn gut und versteht sich mit ihm, aber das wäre ja dann wieder Freunde oder ähnliches  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telkir (12. September 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> [...]Frage zu den Tank Chars, kann man die auch als DDler spielen?
> 
> Ich glaube wenn ich ihn mal anschreiben würde, dann eher, das er mir ingame einige Sachen erklärt, weil mit den Chat, da kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, da gibts zwar was neben der Sprechblase, aber das man nie jemanden im SNG was schreiben sieht... Oder ist das egional an Orde gebunden.
> 
> ...


"Noob" wird nicht der erste Gedanke sein, eher: "Man der ist doch faul! Das wird alles unendlich oft im offiziellen Forum, bei hdro.de oder buffed.de erklärt."
Und genau deswegen sag ich dir nicht, wie du den Chat angenehm einstellen kannst (guckt ins allgemeine Forum) und wie sich die Klassen spielen (schielt in die Klassenforen). 

Viel Spaß in HdRO.


----------



## dd2ren (12. September 2009)

FaultierXXL schrieb:


> Achja und wenn du nen aktiven Server willst geh auf Morthond die haben immer alle Firstkills und PvP ist da auch besser^^




Bitte nicht schon wieder so ein scheiss , man o man , das ist eine ganz doofe Masche von WoW , Firstkill interessiert keine Sau , die Bosse fallen noch zig tausend mal und keinen interessierts , wenn ich sowas lese bekomm ich schon Ausschlag 

und mal als denkanstoss nicht jeder schreib sein firstkill ins forum ( ausser Kiddies ) denn schon deswegen kann man nie von einem Firstkill reden der eh unwichtig ist


----------



## Gocu (12. September 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht wieso manche mit Flo auf einem Server spielen wollen. Ok Flo ist nett, aber ich will ihn ja nicht zuspammen oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sehe da keinen wirklichen Sinn mit "Berühmtheiten" auf einem Server zu spielen.



Ferethor schrieb:


> Hab auf meinem Server ja auch eine Berühmtheit! *zu Gocu schiel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ich würde mich nicht wirklich als Berühmtheit bezeichnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



dd2ren schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder so ein scheiss , man o man , das ist eine ganz doofe Masche von WoW , Firstkill interessiert keine Sau , die Bosse fallen noch zig tausend mal und keinen interessierts , wenn ich sowas lese bekomm ich schon Ausschlag
> 
> und mal als denkanstoss nicht jeder schreib sein firstkill ins forum ( ausser Kiddies ) denn schon deswegen kann man nie von einem Firstkill reden der eh unwichtig ist



Da hast du Recht, das intressiert wirklich keinen.

Hier noch einen Link: http://lotro-forum.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=157431

Da sieht man wie viele es interessiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telkir (12. September 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht, das intressiert wirklich keinen.
> 
> Hier noch einen Link: http://lotro-forum.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=157431
> 
> ...


Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass mich dieses ganze Anti-WoW und ja vom bösen "drei-Buchstaben-Spiel"-Abheben mindestens so nervt, wie Menschen, die mit Erwartungen aus eben diesem Spiel in anderen Spieleforen, ohne sich vorher zu informieren, herumfragen/lästern und einfach dumme Schreibe verbreiten.

Mag die Community in HdRO noch so "anders" sein, als es im Blizzardspiel oder anderen Spielen der Fall ist, unreifes "dein Spiel ist immer zweimal mehr blöd als wie wo meins ist" gibt es (gerade in dieser Com) zuhauf. Auch wenn hier nicht mit "lol, WoW ist doof" um sich geworfen wird, ist das prinzipielle Verachten und Herabblicken auf Andersartigkeiten einfach nur ein Zeichen von Ignoranz und fehlendem Toleranzverständnis.

btT: Ähh, gleicher Server, affenstark!


----------



## dd2ren (12. September 2009)

Telkir schrieb:


> Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass mich dieses ganze Anti-WoW und ja vom bösen "drei-Buchstaben-Spiel"-Abheben mindestens so nervt, wie Menschen, die mit Erwartungen aus eben diesem Spiel in anderen Spieleforen, ohne sich vorher zu informieren, herumfragen/lästern und einfach dumme Schreibe verbreiten.
> 
> Mag die Community in HdRO noch so "anders" sein, als es im Blizzardspiel oder anderen Spielen der Fall ist, unreifes "dein Spiel ist immer zweimal mehr blöd als wie wo meins ist" gibt es (gerade in dieser Com) zuhauf. Auch wenn hier nicht mit "lol, WoW ist doof" um sich geworfen wird, ist das prinzipielle Verachten und Herabblicken auf Andersartigkeiten einfach nur ein Zeichen von Ignoranz und fehlendem Toleranzverständnis.
> 
> btT: Ähh, gleicher Server, affenstark!




das beziehst du jetzt hoffentlich nicht auf meinen firstkill-post oder ? denn das hat mit toleranz nichts zu tun denn das nervt viele dort , die von wow kommen müssen sich eben umstellen das es in dem spiel hier keinen interessiert und das hier alles bißchen anders läuft wow ist wow und lotro ist lotro


----------



## Gocu (12. September 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> das beziehst du jetzt hoffentlich nicht auf meinen firstkill-post oder ? denn das hat mit toleranz nichts zu tun denn das nervt viele dort , die von wow kommen müssen sich eben umstellen das es in dem spiel hier keinen interessiert und das hier alles bißchen anders läuft wow ist wow und lotro ist lotro



Ich denke er bezieht sich auf den Thread den ich verlinkt habe.

Wast Deathbow hat folgendes geschrieben:



> Wenn ihr das ganze jetzt noch als Monster schafft, dann könnt ihr wirklich mit sonem *Kiddy-WoW-Zeugs angeben*.



Quelle: http://lotro-forum.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=157431


----------



## Telkir (12. September 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> das beziehst du jetzt hoffentlich nicht auf meinen firstkill-post oder ? denn das hat mit toleranz nichts zu tun denn das nervt viele dort , die von wow kommen müssen sich eben umstellen das es in dem spiel hier keinen interessiert und das hier alles bißchen anders läuft wow ist wow und lotro ist lotro


Was spricht gegen so einen Post? Wenn es interessiert, wird es beachtet, wenn man damit nichts anfangen kann, dann verkneift man sich den Kommentar. So funktioniert es doch auch im normalen Leben: geschehen Dinge, die mir egal sein können, dann muss ich nicht zu den betreffenden Menschen gehen und sagen: "Aber ihr seid doof, geht zurück in eure Höhlen!"
Wie viele unsinge Threads werden künstlich am Leben gehalten, weil mal wieder ein übellauniger Zeitgenosse verkünden muss, dass das Thema des Threadersteller total uninteressant ist?

Eine Community sollte sich nicht auf Zwang elitär halten, sondern durch Nichtbeachten zeigen, das kein Interesse besteht. 
Aber da wurd' ich wohl als Kind zu wenig geschlagen und bin viel zu soft für das raue Internetleben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (12. September 2009)

> das beziehst du jetzt hoffentlich nicht auf meinen firstkill-post oder ?


Also _ich_ würde es auf diesen Abschnitt deines Posts beziehen: 


dd2ren schrieb:


> nicht jeder schreib sein firstkill ins forum ( ausser Kiddies )


ich find ihn schon ziemlich (zitat Telkir) herablassend, ignorant und intolerant.


----------



## dd2ren (12. September 2009)

Hat nichts mit Intoleranz zu tun eher mit genervt sein, denn schau dir zum Bsp mal das Lotro-Forum an vor Moria und seit Moria wo die Flut von WoW-Spielern gekommen ist seit dem stehen dort nur noch sehr viele Sinnlos-Threads  , wenn du schon vor Moria gespielt und ins Offi-Forum gesehen hast also zu SvA-Zeit dann müsstest du eigentlich wissen was ich meine , sehr viele aus meiner Sippe ( 10 Mann ) haben seit Moria alle Channels inGame aus bis auf Sippe und sng genauso wie die nicht mehr ins offi-Forum sehen weil die sich das nicht antun wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sehe es nicht ein das die "alten" Spieler sich anpassen sollen sondern sehe das bisl anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Neuankömmlinge haben sich anzupassen


aber lassts gut sein denn das Thema gehört nicht in diesen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FaultierXXL (12. September 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder so ein scheiss , man o man , das ist eine ganz doofe Masche von WoW , Firstkill interessiert keine Sau , die Bosse fallen noch zig tausend mal und keinen interessierts , wenn ich sowas lese bekomm ich schon Ausschlag
> 
> und mal als denkanstoss nicht jeder schreib sein firstkill ins forum ( ausser Kiddies ) denn schon deswegen kann man nie von einem Firstkill reden der eh unwichtig ist



ich meinte das auch eher auf die aktivität des servers bezogen (er ist größer aktiver da ist mehr los) die firstkills machen sowieso immer die amis weil die alle neuen inis min zwei wochen vor uns kriegen


----------



## OldboyX (12. September 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Hat nichts mit Intoleranz zu tun eher mit genervt sein, denn schau dir zum Bsp mal das Lotro-Forum an vor Moria und seit Moria wo die Flut von WoW-Spielern gekommen ist seit dem stehen dort nur noch sehr viele Sinnlos-Threads  , wenn du schon vor Moria gespielt und ins Offi-Forum gesehen hast also zu SvA-Zeit dann müsstest du eigentlich wissen was ich meine , sehr viele aus meiner Sippe ( 10 Mann ) haben seit Moria alle Channels inGame aus bis auf Sippe und sng genauso wie die nicht mehr ins offi-Forum sehen weil die sich das nicht antun wollen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In deinem Fall würde ich sagen, dass "genervt sein" wohl bedeutet, dass man intolerant ist. Zumindest sobald man es nicht mehr für sich behält und verlauten lässt, dass man sich durch andere gestört fühlt und möchte, dass eben besagte andere ihr "störenedes" Verhalten aufgeben oder eben dieses Verhalten öffentlich schlecht macht.

"Diese Scheiß Rapper mit ihrer blöden Musik" ist genauso intolerant wie "Diese Scheiß WoW-Kiddies mit ihren Firstkills" oder "Diese Scheiß RPler bei HDRO".

Da hat Telkir schon recht mit dem was er sagt.


----------



## FaultierXXL (13. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> "Diese Scheiß WoW-Kiddies mit ihren Firstkills"


Ihr wisst aber schon das Firstkills von den Leuten gemacht wird die Tag und Nacht davor sitzen? Kiddies machen so wenig Firstkills wie Hobbits Abenteuer (tendiert eig so gegen 0)^^


----------



## Moritz17 (13. September 2009)

ausserdem ist Floh eh sehr selten ON. Hab ihn mal aus spass auf die Freundesliste hinzugefügt und musste festellen, dass es schon eine leistung war, wenn er 1 mal die woche kamm und das auch für länger als 20minuten.

Gruss


----------



## TheONE§ (14. September 2009)

Moritz17 schrieb:


> ausserdem ist Floh eh sehr selten ON. Hab ihn mal aus spass auf die Freundesliste hinzugefügt und musste festellen, dass es schon eine leistung war, wenn er 1 mal die woche kamm und das auch für länger als 20minuten.
> 
> Gruss



ein rare player also, mit uebler respawn rate.
hat schon mal jemand versucht ihn zu zaehmen?


----------



## simoni (14. September 2009)

Vielleich hat er ja andere Onlinezeiten als du oder er hatte Anonym drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (15. September 2009)

FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Ich will KEIN Kind von Dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Also mal ernsthaft, bei mir würds so voll gar nicht, überhaupt nicht und keinesfalls kribbeln wenn Ich wüsste, dass irgendwer der bei Buffed arbeitet auf meinem Server spielt...Sind sicher alles coole Typen aber lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf denn immerhin ist Dargrimm ein Stinkzwerg *fg*!

In diesem Sinne, allen Beteiligten Viel Spaß auf euren Servern auch ohne Buffed-Mitarbeiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Nimophelio (15. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> vergiss es das sagen die
> doch in nem offizielem forum nie im leben die könnten sich ingame
> vor lauter whispers ned mehr retten
> 
> ...


Flo hat es in BuffedCast/Show schon mindestens 10 mal gesagt.


----------



## Illian1887 (15. September 2009)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Servus Gift
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hail the King!!!?!?!?!!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheONE§ (15. September 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> Ich will KEIN Kind von Dir
> 
> ...



also wenn du mich fragst fox...ich haette floh/dagrimm auch nicht so gern in der grpe. ok, reden kann er ganz gut, aber tanken? na was man mal in einer der seltenen hdro shows von ihm gesehn hat, das war ja nicht berauschend. ich glaub er hatte da nur die random aggro, wenn ueberhaupt.


----------



## Fox82 (15. September 2009)

Hehe...da gabs doch schonmal einen Fred drüber...an der fachlichen Kompetenz des Herren Dargrimm möchte Ich nicht zweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------

